# steroids and work random drug test :(



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

my work place is deciding to bring in random drugs tetsings, there was no mention of steroids though, or how they are going to test i.e breathe, urine etc

i want to know what the legal status on steroids atm, as it is very brief, and what tests will show up any gear if i decide to start another cycle

i believe they are going to be testing urine and breath.

cheers


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds more like a test for the usual recreational drugs. I'd have thought only a blood test would show aas usage through elevated Testosterone levels which would be quite expensive for a company to do for everyone.

I guess you can always fall back on saying you have used pro-hormones as these are legal if anything does show up.

Who do you work for?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I doubt they will be testing for test it's more like canabis speed class A


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

To test for steroids the sample is opened and placed in a gas chromatograph for thermoionic specific detection and flame ionization detection. Unless your workplace has access to/ is willing to pay the price for such a test, I think your safe!

It will be for reccys im pretty sure.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

They will only be testing for recreational drugs and strong prescription painkillers etc.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

it will be a p1ss 5 panel drug test (for recreational) they dont test for anabolic steroids

Unless your working in strict industries where it would be hair folical (placed in a GMS machine) where it can detect and break down all the metabolites and detect everythign under the sun!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

they asked for any previous drug use

i said steroids, but decca can stay in your system for 18months.........so they said you will be random drugs tested still but if any anabolic steroids show up we will give you an 18 month amnesty 

winning!!

im guna look further into this too

nice one fellas


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate, listen... Im going to be confident here and say they are not testing for steriods... basic random p1ss tests they dont test for them (steriods)

whats your line of work, that will give a clue as to what type of test its going to be, Reason they use p1ss tests random as it can track back 4-6 days maximum.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I work in a warehouse for a supermarket, not really strict if you ask me.

Lol

The other lads at work who are on steriods arent bothered


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Dont worry mate they do them at my work aswell i had one before i started and was on tbol... Nothing showed up. As said above its only for reccy drugs mate dont worry


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot

I'm going to go back on anyway

At least I have 18 months 

Cycle starts Monday then


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> I work in a warehouse for a supermarket, not really strict if you ask me.
> 
> Lol
> 
> The other lads at work who are on steriods arent bothered


Is that DFDS for Sainsburys?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Asda are starting it as well, I've gotta brief people about it and offer support/amnesty.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Some stimulants might cause a false positive for amphetamine


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Asda mate lol


----------



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

i start a new job in a few weeks working on site and im a little worried about this, its a plant worth a lot of money and i was told by the guy whos getting me the job (mrs father) that they test for gear i denied being on it even tho my mrs knows i am, i am pretty sure they dont check for this as why would they its not a substance as such (coke etc etc) its legal and i could pull the pro-hormone trick.... from what i can make out they breathalise u but not sure i dont want to ask too many questions...

has anyone EVER been tested for gear in this line of work, working on a multi million pound building site with a big firm, or any site in general, plant, nuclear stuff like that?

cheers


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

It sounds like the guys just seeing of your going to admit to any thing,

I started working for a large American r&d company last year and they drug test all new employees, but it's just a urine test for reccy drugs, testing for steroids isn't cheap so I can't them rolling it out just because they feel like it.

I was on cycle when I passed the test by the way..


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> Asda mate lol


I don't think their gonna test for it, just drink and recreational drugs. The GMB say they can't take blood samples, only urine. Get yourself in the union just in case.

Which depot out of curiosity, I'm at Lutterworth.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm at NEC and in the union

I heard that urine will show AAS

I know they can't take blood


----------

